# My new woodworking/art blog



## jonnytranscend (Jun 13, 2011)

For everyone that knows me here you know i am finisher, woodworker, and artist. I have recently launched a blog for everyone to follow all my future builds step by step on the blog. Its just the start as i have big plans for the website as it evolves. Everyone please have a look and keep checking back for updates.

Thanks
http://jonnytranscend.wordpress.com


----------

